# Cougar S550 + ASRock 970 Extreme4: PC schaltet nicht ein



## DirkM (23. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe mir gerade ein neues System mit einem ASRock 970 Extreme4, AMD Phenom II X6 1090T, Sapphire Radeon 6950 und Cougar S550 aufgebaut.

Seit gestern habe ich die Teile zusammengebaut, es tut sich aber nichts, kein Anlaufen der Lüfter, kein Strom an den Laufwerken, gar nichts.

Ich bin mittlerweile völlig verzweifelt weil ich mir nicht erklären kann woran es liegen könnte. Es ist nicht das erste System, welches ich zusammengesetzt habe und das mache ich schon seit dem i386DX. Soweit ich erkennen kann funktionierte der Zusammenbau tadellos, alles sitzt in den richtigen Slots, alles korrekt verkabelt und eingesetzt.

Überprüft habe ich dann, ob die CPU-Stromversorgung mit dem 4- statt 8-poligen Stecker eine Änderung bringt, ob der ATX-Stromstecker mit dem 20- statt 24-poligen Stecker etwas verändert (die MB-Anleitung schreibt ausdrücklich, dass man hier Wahlfreiheit hat), Grafikkarte rausgenommen, RAM-Riegel umgesteckt, Laufwerke abgezogen und alle Verbindungen zum Front-Bezel angezogen. Das Mainboard verfügt onboard über einen Reset- und Power-Knopf direkt auf der Platine, sodass der reguläre Power-Knopf nicht benötigt wird. Auch beim Betätigen des onboard-Tasters ließ sich nichts erreichen.

Dann habe ich ein altes 350W-ATX-Netzteil genommen (zur Sicherheit wieder Grafikkarte raus und Laufwerke angezogen, damit viel Leistungspuffer besteht) und den Power-Knopf betätigt. Siehe da - Board erwacht zum Leben, die Anzeigen auf dem Dr.Debug (onboard Diagnoseanzeige) laufen durch, dann Piepen weil kein Bootmedium und Grafikkarte installiert - also alles prima!

Exakt die gleiche Konfiguration nochmal mit den Cougar probiert - keine Reaktion.

Das S550 ist von November 2009 (H0911...), also gerade mal knapp 2 Jahre alt. Es wurde gut behandelt und verrichtete im vorherigen System seine Arbeit tadellos.

Ich verstehe daher nicht, wieso es im neuen System nicht funktioniert. Mir scheint es so, als wenn das NT nicht auf den power-on-Request des Boards reagiert, aber von soetwas habe ich noch nie gehört, zumal soetwas doch sicher im ATX-Standard definiert ist...? Im System davor war ebenfalls ein ASRock-Mainboard verbaut, also der gleiche Hersteller und hier ging es.

Soetwas ist mir noch nie vorgekommen und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es bei etwas wie Stromversorgung Inkompatibilitäten geben könnte. Das Cougar hat damals richtig viel gekostet und es wundert mich, dass das Zweit-Netzteil alles ohne Mucken macht, das Cougar aber nicht.

Was soll ich machen? Gibt es einen besonderen Kniff den ich vielleicht nicht richtig angewandt habe? Das Board ist nagelneu und topaktuell, ist das Netzteil in irgendeiner Form zu alt? Gibt es ein Update für die Netzteile damit sie mit aktuellen Boards zusammenarbeiten? Was ist da los? 

Ich weiß es sind viele Frage aber ich bin auch wirklich mit den Nerven am Ende und dankbar über jede Hilfe!


----------



## Compucase (24. Oktober 2011)

Hi!

Auf den ersten Blick sieht das nach einem defekten Netzteil aus. wieso und warum kann ich jetzt leider nicht beurteilen.
Ich würde vorschlagen das Du uns das Netzteil mal zusendest.

Bitte melde dich per PN.


----------

